# تحذير لكل مهندس صيانة



## أيمن محمد تميم (26 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم​ 
تحذير لكل مهندس صيانة :

أخواتي الأعزاء مهندسي الصيانة كما نعلم ان الصيانة الوقائية Preventave Maintenance و التي تتم بشكل دوري من اساسيات انواع الصيانة التي يعتمد عليها الكثير من المهندسين لصياتة معداتهم و خطوط الأنتاج.
وغالبا ما تكون مجدولة زمنيا او مجدولة حسب ساعات التشغيل التي نصح بها المصنع في كتيب التشغيل او التعليمات المدونة في برامج الصيانة الخاصة بالمنشأة.
و لكن نظرا لتعدد منتجي قطع الغيار و اختلاف الجودة سواء عيب خامة التصنيع او التصنيع نفسه تظهر الكثير من الأعطال الفجائية بالرغم من عمل الصيانة اللازمة .
تفاديا لهذة العيوب يجب اتباع التالي :
*-التأكد بقدر المستطاع من جودة قطعة الغيار و في حالة الأضطرار الى تركيب قطعة غيار ليست مضمونة الجودة او مصنعة محليا او حتى خارجيا بورش فيجب اختبار القطع قبل تركيبها ان امكن ولبعض قطعة غيار طرق اختبار معتمدة كما يحدث لل Approved Recondion Part و ان لم يكن فيجب اتباع احدى الطريقتين التاليتين:
1- تغيير مواعيد التغيير و الكشف بفترات اقرب 
2- اضافة الصيانة التنبؤية Predictive Maintenance بجانب الصيانة الحالية, 

أسأل من الله التوفيق و أرجو ان اكون افدت الأخوة و سعيد لسماع ردودكم


----------



## حمزة بكر (27 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزى مهندس ايمن
انا شوفت الموضع ده كتير لانى انا شغال فى مصنع بلاستك وهو خط انتاج واحد وللاسف شوفت كتيرمن قطع الغيار دى بدايه برولمان البلى حتى قطع الغيارالخاصه بالمصنع كان فيها العيب ده ولذالك يجب عمل الاتى
-بقدر المستطاع شراء قطع الغيار من التوكيل الخاص بالشركه المصنعه ومع الحذر ايضا
-لابد من فحص قطع الغيار جيد 
-عدم التهاون مع مدير المشتريات فى حاله قطع الغيار المضروبه ويا ريت عدم تشغيلها 
-عدم تركيب قطع الغيار التى لايوجد عليها تكت خاص بمصدرهاوالشركه المصنعه
-الاماكن الهامه لا بد من قطع غيار اصليه 
-تسجيل كل المشاكل الخاصه بقطع الغيار ورفع تقرير بها لاخلاء مسؤليه مهندس الصيانه
ومن الامثله الى انا شوفتها بلى جديد ولما فحصته لقيته مستخدم قبل كده لكن تم غسله وتنظيفه ووضع بادج لشركه محترمه عليه وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم وهناك ورش بتصنع قطع غيار لاتعرف ما هى ظروف التشغيل اساس لهذة الاجزاء .......................ونحن كمهندسين صيانه لابد من ان يكون لنا موقف من هذا الموضوع حتى يتم تحجيم هذة الظاهرة لان دى امانه فى ايدينا وربنا يعينا عليها
- لابد من اقناع المسؤول عن المصنع بتجهيز طلبيات دوريه لقطع الغيار الخاصه بالمصنع لان دة بيكون اوفر من حيث العسر والجوده


----------



## صناعي1 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
معلومات ممتازة بارك الله فيكم يا مهندسين
أعتقد انه من المفيد أن يتم أخذ بصمة للماكينة وهى فى حالة جيدة - يعنى بعد تركيبها وتشغيلها أو بعد عمل صيانة كاملة صحيحة لها
هذه البصمة تكون بقياس الاهتزاز - بقياس الحرارة على سبيل المثال - ومن ثم يصبح هناك بصمة تظهر حالة الماكينة
وبالطبع يتم الاحتفاظ بهذه البصمة وتوثيق هذه التسجيلات .
وبعد عمل أى تغيير لقطعة غيار يتم أخذ قراءات جديدة ومقارنتها بالبصمة المرجعية - من هنا يمكن التقييم هل تم تركيب قطعة الغيار بشكل سليم أم لا - هل قطعة الغيار التى تم تركيبها لم تؤثر سلباً على الماكينة عموماً

واخيرا فأنا أظن انه ربما يكون مفيداً أن يتم الاتجاه لتصنيع قطع الغيار محلياً - صحيح انه ستكون هناك مشاكل فى الجودة وموعد التسليم ولكن لابد من هذا الاتجاه لتشجيع الورش الصغيره المحليه وتخفيض التكلفة 
وايضا ربما يكون مفيدا (ان أمكن ذلك) عمل بعض التعديلات المدروسة مسبقاً بدقة والتى يمكن بواسطتها الاستغناء عن قطع غيار مستورده وحيدة المصدر باخرى محلية رخيصه .


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أيمن محمد تميم (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ سامح:
فكرة اخذ البصمة فعلا جيدة ارجو ان يتم العمل بها ، و بالنسبة للأتجاه للتصنيع المحلي لقطع الغيار فهو وارد في حالات كثيرة بالأخص اننا غير و اثقين من جودة قطع الغيار المستوردة هذة الأيام.
و كما ذكرت هناك اختبارات لجودة قطع الغيار و في بعض الحالات ترفق شهادة معتمدة بالأختبار لقطعة الغيار بالذات في حالة الماكينات الديزل الضخمة ’ و انا مررت بالكثير من هذة التجارب و الحمد لله هنا في مصر الكثير من جهات الأشراف و كذلك الكثير من المعامل المعتمدة للقيام بكافة الأختبارات.


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ تميم
وفقكم الله 
كمهندس صيانة أوجه نظركم الى دراسة الـ Machine Reliability وطرق تحسينها وأفيدكم بوجود كتب رائعة فى
هذا المنتدى تتعلق بهذا الموضوع . 
وافر احترامى لكم وارجو ان نتواصل من خلال المنتدى مرات عديدة قادمة


----------



## khdkhaled (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## الصناعي قمه (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

i think when maintenance engineers apply RBI and RCM techniques all these issues will be resolved


----------

